# Wie verbinde ich 2 PCs (XP-Home & XP-Prof)?*verzweifeltsei*



## Angelika20 (14. Januar 2005)

Also...
das ist mir ja nun ein wenig peinlich, aber ich habe nun mal wirklich keine Ahnung, wie ich am besten meine zwei PCs miteinander verbinden kann. Beide Rechner haben eine Netzwerkkarte und ich habe auch ein "Cross-over-Kabel".

Also ich habe zwei Rechner:
Rechner 1: Neu, XP home, 
Rechner 2: Alt, XP prof

Jetzt möchte ich die gerne miteinander verbinden..... hm aber wie
Also "technisch verbinden" tue ich die garantiert über das cross-over kabel.. und dann?
Dann muß ich doch garantiert was unter IP-Adresse und Subnetz-Maske eingeben aber was denn?

Rechner 1: 192.168.1.1
Subnet.: 255.255.255.0

Rechner 2: 192.168.1.2
Subnet.: 255.255.255.0

Reicht das aus? Hm habe da keine Ahnung... ich will doch an für sich nur einen Teil meiner Daten vom Rechner 2 auf den Rechner 1 schieben.

Würde mich wirklich über einen wertvollen Tip freuen)))

Angelika


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Januar 2005)

passt doch soweit alles.
Dann machst du noch auf einem Rechner eine Freigabe. (am besten auf dem Home Rechner)
und dann schiebst du vom Rechner 2 die Dateien in den Ordner. (Muss dir halt bei der Freigabe Schreibrechte geben)


----------



## Angelika20 (14. Januar 2005)

Achso das ist wirklich alles

Hm na dann versuche ich das mal heute abend... vielen Dank.)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und hoffe,dass sie hier nicht untergeht.
Und zwar habe ich in meinem neuen Rechner (PC1) eine Festplatte drin. In meinem zweiten Rechner (PC2) habe ich noch zwei Festplatten drin. Kann ich die zwei Festplatten einfach rausnehmen und dann in meinen neuen PC (PC1) anschließen, obwohl auf den alten Platten noch auf einer ein Betriebssystem drauf ist? Würde mir dann nur ein paar Daten von dieser Festplatte nehmen und dann diese formatieren.
Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrügt.

danke vorab
Angelika


----------



## fhr (14. Januar 2005)

Ja klar kannst du tauschen...
Ich weiss nicht in wie du dich mit jumpern von Festplatten auskennst aber wenn du die Platte  aus PC2 rausnimmst kannst du in PC1 darauf zugreifen. Festplatte in PC1 da lassen wo sie jetzt ist...

Festplatte aus PC2 muss auf Slave gejumpert werden...


----------



## Angelika20 (14. Januar 2005)

Die Festplatte in meinem PC1 ist als MASTER gejumpert.

Nun möchte ich gerne die zwei anderen Festplatten aus PC2 holen. Dann müsste ich ja folglich beide als SLAVE jumpern oder?
Na dann werde ich das mal zu Hause ausprobieren... hoffentlich klappts
Angelika


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Januar 2005)

Es kommt drauf an.

Du wirst wohl im neuen PC ein Laufwerk( Brenner/DVD/CD....) und eine Festplatte drinhaben.
Entweder hängen beide an einem Kabel, oder an 2 verschiedenen ( ist wahrscheinlicher)

Hängen sie an dem gleichen Kabel dann must du an das andere Kabel eine als Master und die zweite als Slave jumpern.

Wenn beide an unterschiedlichen hängen hast du recht und jumperst beide als Slave und hängst je eine mit ran.


----------



## Angelika20 (17. Januar 2005)

Hm also das funktioniert noch immer nicht so ganz mit dem Verbinden. Also ich habe nun folgendes gemacht:

NEUER RECHNER
Rechner 1: 192.168.1.1
Subnet.: 255.255.255.0
freigegebene Festplatte D

ALTER RECHNER
Rechner 2: 192.168.1.2
Subnet.: 255.255.255.0
freigegebene Festplatte D, E, F, G, H


Dann bin ich auf den Rechner  1 gegangen , dann auf "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" und dann zeigt er mir zwar die Festplatten D, E, F, G, H (Rechner 2) an, aber ich kann nichts von den Festplatten von Rechner 2 auf meine Festplatte D (Rechner 1) schieben. Er sagt dann immer "Kontrollieren Sie bitte, ob die Datei gerade nicht benutzt wird".

Hm was habe ich denn da noch falsch gemacht?

Angelika


----------



## fhr (17. Januar 2005)

Schliesse mal alle Programme bevor du anfängst die Dateien zu kopieren....


----------

